# Craftsman 315.228390



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got a Craftsman 315.228390 table saw that I need some help with.

1) The splitter and guard are all one piece. This is really annoying me. Does anyone know of an aftermarket splitter that I can get for this saw? Any recommendations for a decent aftermarket guard?

2) Zero clearance inserts... Any idea where I can find one for this model? I bought one at woodcraft but it wasn't quite right. I ended up having to cut a big chunk out of the back if I wanted to use my splitter/guard. I guess if I eliminated the lame splitter/guard thing on my saw with aftermarket products this wouldn't be quite an issue

3) Having the ZC insert in makes my saw really loud. Is this normal? I'm assuming it's from the thin kerf blade's vibration, but I dunno.


----------

